# Mac Keyboard and Mouse



## Jett Hitt (Feb 15, 2022)

Assuming the new Mac Mini Pro drops with 64GB of RAM here in a few weeks, I am going to jump on it, and I am going to need a keyboard and a mouse. For years now, I have been using a programable Razer gaming mouse with Logic. It is really sweet to have nine selectable tools at my thumb. However, I would call the Razer Synapse software that runs the mouse anything but reliable. So I am wondering what folks are using?

I recently bought a Logitech MX Keyboard for my other Mac, and it seems pretty decent. Is anyone using this? And how is the MX Master 3 mouse?

Recommendations, please.


----------



## Bear Market (Feb 15, 2022)

I'm using Logitech's MX Master mouse and MX Keys keyboard. I've had them both for more than a year and am quite happy with them. The keyboard is wonderful to type on and can, just like the mouse, be paired with several devices simultaneously so you can, for example, with the press of a button control a VEP machine.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Feb 15, 2022)

Bear Market said:


> I'm using Logitech's MX Master mouse and MX Keys keyboard. I've had them both for more than a year and am quite happy with them. The keyboard is wonderful to type on and can, just like the mouse, be paired with several devices simultaneously so you can, for example, with the press of a button control a slave machine.


Oh wow! I didn't know I could do that with my MX keyboard. Thanks for the tip! I might not even need a keyboard. How is the programmability of the mouse?


----------



## KEM (Feb 15, 2022)

I work at Best Buy so I was able to get a Steelseries mouse and keyboard for dirt cheap, and they work great

I will admit I LOVE the magic mouse but I hate that it’s not wired, that was a deal breaker for me, if they made a wired version I’d go back to it in a heartbeat, I’ve even considered getting the old mighty mouse for that same reason as it’s the closest thing


----------



## Bear Market (Feb 15, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> How is the programmability of the mouse?


It has got a couple of programmable buttons but I never use them to be honest. I bought the mouse mostly because of the horizontal scroll wheel but I actually rarely use that either. What I like the most about the MX Master is the ergonomics and the feel and precision of the wheel.


----------



## David Kudell (Feb 15, 2022)

I really like the MX Master 3 for Mac, recently ditched my Razers for that and it's much better. The scroll wheel is very cool with the whole magnetic thing, so it changes from clicky to smooth when you scroll faster. There's also a horizontal scroll wheel which is nice for moving around the timeline. Be aware your Mac needs to be at least 10.15 or higher I believe, otherwise the mouse doesn't work right.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Feb 15, 2022)

KEM said:


> I work at Best Buy so I was able to get a Steelseries mouse and keyboard for dirt cheap, and they work great
> 
> I will admit I LOVE the magic mouse but I hate that it’s not wired, that was a deal breaker for me, if they made a wired version I’d go back to it in a heartbeat, I’ve even considered getting the old mighty mouse for that same reason as it’s the closest thing


I love the magic mouse, but for Logic, those programmable keys were just fantastic. I am a little surprised that more composers don't use gaming mice.



David Kudell said:


> I really like the MX Master 3 for Mac, recently ditched my Razers for that and it's much better. The scroll wheel is very cool with the whole magnetic thing, so it changes from clicky to smooth when you scroll faster. There's also a horizontal scroll wheel which is nice for moving around the timeline. Be aware your Mac needs to be at least 10.15 or higher I believe, otherwise the mouse doesn't work right.


Thanks @David Kudell. I suspect that the MX Master 3 is in my future, and compatibility won't be a an issue with a New Mac Mini, though it is a bit of a bummer that I won't be able to use it with my other two machines which are both running Mohave.


----------



## Saxer (Feb 15, 2022)

Might be interesting:


----------



## Cdnalsi (Feb 15, 2022)

I'm all wireless with the Magic Keyboard and Magic Mouse. Can't beat that smooth horizontal scroll.


----------



## KEM (Feb 15, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> I'm all wireless with the Magic Keyboard and Magic Mouse. Can't beat that smooth horizontal scroll.



That’s the reason I loved it so much, but it being wireless is a deal breaker for me


----------



## Jett Hitt (Feb 15, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Might be interesting:



The trackpad definitely has its appeal.


----------



## Cdnalsi (Feb 15, 2022)

KEM said:


> That’s the reason I loved it so much, but it being wireless is a deal breaker for me


Why is the wireless aspect of it a deal breaker for you?


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 15, 2022)

I love my MX 3. I bought it for video editing. The Magic Mouse was giving me tendinitis. I’ve found the MX3 great, very ergonomic, easy to program. Besides controlling up to three devices you can also use the MX3 software to move files from one device to another.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Feb 15, 2022)

I've tried the Logitech mice and the Kensington trackballs - nice devices, but I can't get away from the Magic Mouse. It's minimalist perfection - except for that stupid charging port, but besides that, perfection.


----------



## KEM (Feb 15, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> Why is the wireless aspect of it a deal breaker for you?



I’ve had many experiences with my mouse dying in the middle of me working on something and then I’ll have to completely stop making music for a day so I can let the mouse charge, I don’t like wireless anything if I’m being honest


----------



## Jett Hitt (Feb 15, 2022)

KEM said:


> I’ve had many experiences with my mouse dying in the middle of me working on something and then I’ll have to completely stop making music for a day so I can let the mouse charge, I don’t like wireless anything if I’m being honest


A magic mouse will give hours of performance on a ten minute charge.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 15, 2022)

I have a magic mouse as a backup to the MX3. You can also use the MX3 while it’s charging, so I don’t think I’ve ever had to do that. Finally I have an old wired mouse Apple mouse in case both happen to need charging at the same time.


----------



## KEM (Feb 15, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> A magic mouse will give hours of performance on a ten minute charge.



That’s what everyone else told me but my experience has not been even remotely the same, I can keep in on the charger all night and it still won’t be fully charged, and I’m using the exact same one that I use for my iPhone and it’s never had this issue, if it was wired I’d be completely happy with it as I love the functionality and the feel of it


----------



## EgM (Feb 15, 2022)

KEM said:


> I’ve had many experiences with my mouse dying in the middle of me working on something and then I’ll have to completely stop making music for a day so I can let the mouse charge, I don’t like wireless anything if I’m being honest


You know you can have like half a dozen mice paired to your machine right? If one dies, move to the other while it charges


----------



## Cdnalsi (Feb 15, 2022)

For sure you had a faulty one @KEM. I've had at least a couple of each gen and never ever had one disconnect on me. Also I'll take the bottom charging port if I only have to charge it once a month and have the smooth scrolling.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Feb 15, 2022)

+1 Vote for MX3 Master. I have the keyboard and mouse and use them to control two machines. Works well. I wish there was a wired version but honestly the wireless is not an obstacle.


----------



## KEM (Feb 16, 2022)

EgM said:


> You know you can have like half a dozen mice paired to your machine right? If one dies, move to the other while it charges



Fine, I’ll buy another one then!


----------



## PhilA (Feb 16, 2022)

I’d love an MX3 but as a left hander it’s a no go. Can anyone recommend a good mouse for the cack handed amongst us?


----------



## munician (Feb 16, 2022)

I wonder how the trackpad works with large screens (42 inch)? How hard is it to be precise?

I'm inspired...


----------



## benwiggy (Feb 16, 2022)

munician said:


> I wonder how the trackpad works with large screens (42 inch)? How hard is it to be precise?
> 
> I'm inspired...


I've been using Apple's Magic Trackpad for years. Once I tried it, I never wanted to use a mouse. The faster you move, the further it goes. So a slow movement will be small and precise, and a big sweeping gesture will move you to other side of a massive screen. Some people don't like this --particularly if they're coming from another OS, but once you get used to it, it works very well.

Plus there's all the gestures and finger things. You can leave it plugged in via USB, too. I'm a lefty, as well.


----------



## holywilly (Feb 16, 2022)

I’m using Apple aluminum wired keyboard and might mouse, I prefer the wired connectivity for stability.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Feb 16, 2022)

I have always used wired keyboards and always Apple until now. I figured that as stingy as Apple has been with ports, I might oughta fit that into the calculation. But my mice have always been wireless since the first magic mouse came out. Only my Razer has been wired, and wouldn't ya know, it's the one that always loses connection.


----------



## khollister (Feb 16, 2022)

Apple Magic keyboard, mouse and trackpad here.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Feb 16, 2022)

After watching the video that @Saxer posted, the trackpad option is looking attractive, even if it’s only an additional device. The problem is that none of these options gives me the programmable buttons to which I can assign the pointer, the scissors, and etc. However, perhaps the programmability of the keyboard will be the answer.


----------



## khollister (Feb 16, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> After watching the video that @Saxer posted, the trackpad option is looking attractive, even if it’s only an additional device. The problem is that none of these options gives me the programmable buttons to which I can assign the pointer, the scissors, and etc. However, perhaps the programmability of the keyboard will be the answer.


Stream Deck XL


----------



## Jett Hitt (Feb 16, 2022)

khollister said:


> Stream Deck XL


I’ve never been able to get excited about that, and it’s a far cry from the instant switch I get from a button on the mouse that I am already holding.


----------

